# post all your games!



## pillow bunny (Jan 24, 2015)

theres a thread to post your 3DS games, but not one to post all your games. so yeah. mine are:

kirby's epic yarn (wii)
mario kart wii (wii)
super smash bros brawl (wii)
wii sports resort (wii)

imagine teacher (DS)
pokemon soulsilver (DS)
pokemon white 2 (DS)

animal crossing new leaf (3DS)
fire emblem awakening (3DS)
ocarina of time 3D (3DS)
pokemon rumble blast (3DS)
pokemon x (3DS)


----------



## TheOneCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

3DS:
Fantasy Life
Fire Emblem Awakening x2 games (Im a fan)
Pokemon Omega Ruby, Alpha Sapphire, X, and Y
Tomodachi Life
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Super Smash Bros 4 3DS
Yoshi's NEW Island
Animal Crossing New Leaf x2 (One Digital on 3DS, one hard copy on 2DS)
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros 2.
Others I cant remember

Wii U:
Super Smash Bros 4 Wii U
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Sonic Lost World (Deadly Six Edition)
Sonic Boom Rise Of Lyric
The Legend Of Zelda Wind Waker HD
Super Mario 3D World
Nintendo Land
Hyrule Warriors
Wii Fit U
NES Remix
New Super Mario Bros U

I have lots more but hey I'm not here to spam the thread xD


----------



## boujee (Jan 24, 2015)

3DS:
Tomodachi life
Inazuma Eleven 
Animal crossing new leaf 
Monster hunter 3 ultimate 
Pokemon Y
Pokemon OSAR
Plants vs zombies 
Tempo Knight 
Denpa men 2
Denpa men 3

That's all I can remember right now


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2015)

I only have a couple of games.



Spoiler



*Wii U*
- Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
- Disney Infinity 2.0
- Super Smash Bros
- Mario Kart 8
- Wonderful 101
- Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
- New Super Mario Bros U
- Hyrule Warriors
- The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
_*Digital Downloads*_
- Art Academy
- Shovel Knight
- Fire Emblem
- Megaman
- Megaman II
- Megaman III
- Megaman X
- Metroid
- Super Metroid
- Kirby Superstar

*Wii*
- Kirby's Epic Yarn
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
- The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
- The Legend of Zelda: Link's Crossbow Training (because Lulz)
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Super Mario Galaxy 2
- Metroid: Other M

*3DS*
- Animal Crossing New Leaf
- Kirby Triple Deluxe 
- New Yoshi's Island
- Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
- Super Smash Bros
- Fantasy Life
- Star Fox 64 3D
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
- Pokemon X
- Pokemon Omega Ruby
- Tetris
- Harvest Moon: A Tale of Two Towns
- Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
- Monster Hunter 4

* DS *
- Metroid Prime Hunters

{I was parted with my DS library...That's the only survivor}

*Gamecube*
- Pikmin
- Pikmin 2
- Starfox Adventures
- Super Mario Sunshine
- Mario Kart Double Dash
- The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
- Super Smash Bros Melee
- Metroid Prime
- Luigi's Mansion
- Donkey Konga
- Doshin the Giant
- Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes
- Sonic Adventure DX
- Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
- Sonic Mega/Gems collection
{ Probably a few more that I can't think of without going right to the back of under my bed to check }

* GBA *
- Pokemon Ruby
- Super Mario World 
- Golden Sun
- Earthworm Jim
- Sonic Advance
- Sonic Advance 2
- Sonic Advance 3
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 
- Fire Emblem
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past/Four Swords
- Metroid Fusion
- Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories

* Gameboy/Gameboy Color*
- Pokemon Red
- Pokemon Blue
- Pokemon Yellow
- Pokemon Gold
- Pokemon Silver
- Pokemon Crystal
- Pokemon Trading Card Game
- Pokemon Pinball
- Super Mario Land
- Super Mario Land 2: 6 Gold Coins
- Donkey Kong
- Harvest Moon
- The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
- Kirby
- Dragon Warrior Monsters

*N64*
- Banjo-Kazooie
- Banjo-Tooie
- Mario 64
- Mario Kart 64
- Super Smash Bros
- Pokemon Stadium
- Kirby and the Crystal Shards
- Diddy Kong Racing
- Lylat Wars (Star Fox 64)
- Pokemon Snap
- Yoshi's Story
- Mario Party
- Hey you, Pikachu
- Mortal Kombat 4


*Playstation 1*
- Final Fantasy VI
- Final Fantasy VII
- Final Fantasy VIII
- Final Fantasy IX
- Metal Gear Solid
- Metal Gear Solid Special Missions
- Crash Bandicoot
- Crash Bandicoot 2
- Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped
- Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone
- Tekken
- Tekken 3
- Digimon World
- Heart of Darkness
- Oddworld Abe's Odyssey 
- Bust-A-Move
- Worms Armageddon 

{ I sold -.- a lot of PS1 games when I was younger }

* Playstation 2*
- Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
- Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
- Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
- Jak and Daxter
- Jak 2
- Jak 3
- Jak X
- Final Fantasy X
- Final Fantasy X-2
- Final Fantasy XII
- Final Fantasy VII: Dirge of Cerberus 
- Kingdom Hearts 
- Kingdom Hearts 2
- God of War
- God of War 2
- Okami
- Viewtiful Joe
- Viewtiful Joe 2
- Devil May Cry
- Devil May Cry 2
- Devil May Cry 3
- Stitch Experiment 626
- Bloody Roar 3
- Metal Slug 3
- Prince of Persia Trilogy
- Grand Theft Auto III
- Grand Theft Auto Vice City
- Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
- I-Ninja
- Dragonball Z Budakai Tenkaichi
- Killzone
- Guitar Hero
- Guitar Hero 2
- Guitar Hero 3
- Guitar Hero 80's
- Ico
- Shadow of the Colossus 

*Playstation 3*
- The Last of Us
- Killzone 2
- killzone 3
- Lair
- Ico/Shadow of the Colossus HD
- Heavenly Sword
- God of War 3
- God of War: Ascension 
- Final Fantasy XIII
- Final Fantasy XIII-2
- Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn
- Demons Soul
- Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen
- Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
- Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
- Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
- Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time
- Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction
- Puppeteer 
- Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale
- Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
- Metal Gear Solid HD collection
- Metal Gear Rising: Revengence
- Little Big Planet
- Little Big Planet 2 
- Tomb Raider (reboot)
- Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD
- Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix
*Digital Download*
- Metal Gear Solid
- Tombai
- Final Fantasy VI
- Tokyo Jungle
- Okami HD

*Xbox*
- Halo
- Halo 2
- Jade Empire
- Oddworld: Munches Odyssey
- Oddworld: Strangers Wrath
- Jet Grind Radio
- Dead or Alive 3 Ultimate

*360* 
- Halo 3
- Halo 4
- Halo Reach
- Halo ODST
- Viva Pinata
- Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise
- Kameo
- Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts (f*** that game!)
- Gears of War
- Gears of War 2
- Gears of War 3
- Blue Dragon

*PC*
- Warcraft
- Warcraft 2
- Warcraft 3
- World of Warcraft
- World of Warcraft: Burning Crusade
- World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
- World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
- World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria
- Guild Wars 2
- Diablo
- Diablo 2
- The Sims (plus expansions)
- Half-Life
- Tomb Raider
- Minecraft

*STEAM*
- Aces Wild: Manic Brawling Action
- AI War: Fleet Command
- Airline Tycoon
- Alien Breed
- Alien Breed 2
- Alien Breed 3
- Amnesia: The Dark Decent
- Anachorox
- Audiosurf
- Awesomenauts
- Back to the Future: Episode 1
- Back to the Future: Episode 2
- Back to the Future: Episode 3
- Back to the Future: Episode 4
- Back to the Future: Episode 5
- Battleblock Theater
- Battlestations Midway
- The Binding of Isaac
- Bit-Trip Runner
- Bit-Trip Runner 2
- Blade Kitten
- Blades of Time
- BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger
- Blocks that Matter
- The Bridge
- Broforce
- Capsized
- Castle Crashers
- Company of Heroes
- Containment
- Counter Strike: Source
- Crazy Taxi
- Crusader Kings II
- Daikatana
- Deadlight
- Deadly Sin 2
- Deus Ex Game of the Year
- Deus Ex Human Revolution
- Deus Ex The Fall
- Deus Ex Invisible War
- Disciples III: Renaissance
- Disciples III: Resurrection
- Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition
- Dungeons of Dreadmor
- Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
- Empire: Total War
- Ethan: Meteor Hunter
- eXceed: Gun Bullet Children
- eXceed 2nd: Vampire Rex
- eXceed 3rd: Jade Penetrate Black Package
- The Expendabros
- Fable: Lost Chapters
- Fallout
- Fallout 2
- Fallout Tactics
- FEZ
- Finding Teddy
- Fist Puncher
- FLY'N
- Freacking Meatbags
- Galactic Civilisations II
- Game Character HUB
- Garry's Mod
- Gigantic Army
- Grand Ages: Rome
- Grand Theft Auto III
- Grand Theft Auto Sand Andreas
- Guilty Gear Isuka
- Gunpoint
- Guns of Icarus Online
- Half-Life
- Half-Life 2
- Half-Life 2 Deathmatch
- Half-Life 2: Episode 1
- Half-Life 2: Episode 2
- Half-Life 2: Lost Coast
- Half-Life Deathmatch Source
- Halo: Spartan Assault
- Hammerwatch
- Hitman: Codename 47
- Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
- Hitman: Contracts
- Hitman: Blood Money
- Hitman: Absolution
- Hotline Miami
- Imperium Romanum
- The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
- Jamestown
- Just Cause
- Just Cause 2
- Kane and Lynch 2
- Kill the Bad Guy
- Killing Floor
- King Arthur's Gold
- The King of Fighters XIII
- Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
- The Last Remnant
- Legend of Grimrock
- Legend of Persia
- Legionwood 2
- The Lost Crown
- Mark of the Ninja
- Max Payne
- Max Payne 2
- Mechanic Escape
- Megabyte Punch
- Mini Ninjas
- Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
- Monaco
- Nights into Dreams
- Nosgoth
- Nuclear Dawn
- Octodad: Dadliest Catch
- If you read this far
- You need something better to do with your life
- Oddworld: Abe's Exodus
- Oddworld: Abe's Odyssey
- Oddworld: Munches Odyssey 
- Oddworld: Strangers Wrath HD
- One Way Heroics
- Orcs Must Die 2
- Overlord
- Overlord: Raising Hell
- Overlord 2
- Pixel Piracy
- Pixeljunk Eden
- Pixeljunk Shooter
- Poker Night at the Inventory
- Poker Night 2
- Portal
- Portal 2
- Postal 2
- The Powerpuff Girls: Defenders of Townsville
- Project Temporality
- Rocketbirds: Hard Boiled Chicken
- Rogue Legacy
- RPG Maker VX Ace
- RPG Maker XP
- Sanctum 2
- Seriously, stop reading and get a hobby
- Scribblenauts Unlimited
- Sega Bass Fishing
- Sega Megadrive Classics
- Shadow Warrior Classic Redux
- Shadowrun Returns
- Shank 
- Shank 2
- Skyborn
- Solar 2
- Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed
- Sonic Adventure DX
- Sonic CD
- Sonic Generations
- Sounddodger +
- Space Channel 5: Part 2
- Star Ruler
- Stealth ******* Deluxe
- Steamworld Dig
- Superhexagon
- Super House of Dead Ninja's
- Super Meat Boy
- Super Monday Night Combat
- Super Puzzle Platformer Deluxe
- Superfrog HD
- Surgeon Simulator
- The Swapper
- Sweet Lilly Dreams
- Teleglitch: Die More Edition
- Terraria
- Thief Gold
- Thief 2
- Thief: Deadly Shadows
- To the Moon
- Tomb Raider Anniversary
- Tomb Raider Legend
- Tomb Raider Underworld
- Trine
- Tropico 3
- Turbo Dismount
- Unholy Heights
- Vanguard Princess
- Velvet Assassin
- Viking: Battle for Asgard 
- Volgarr the Viking
- Wonderlust: Rebirth
- Westerado
- World of Goo
- Worms
- Worms Armageddon 
- Worms Blast
- Worms Crazy Golf
- Worms Pinball
- Worms Ultimate Mayhem
- X-Blades
- XCOM: Enemy Unknown
- Ys Origins 
- Zombie Driver HD



I might have missed a few.


----------



## Joy (Jan 24, 2015)

Xbox ( too lazy to go to the basement and actually check)
The Sims
The Sims 2
The Sims Bustin Out
Midtown Madness 3
Marvel Rise of the Imperfects
Batman


DS
The Sims 2
The Sims Castaway
Urbz Sims: In the City
My Sims
My Sims Agent
My Sims Kingdom
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Tinkerbell
Code Lyoko

3DS

Fantasy life w/ DLC
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Lego Batman 2
Lego Batman 3
The Lego Movie video game
Lego Marvel
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Digital Download

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trilogy
Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies

GBA

Spyro: Attack of the Rhinos
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
The Sims 2
The Sims Bustin' Out

PC
The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection
The Sims 2 Double Deluxe
The Sims 3
The Sims 3 World Adventures/Generations pack
The Sims 3 Ambitions
The Sims 3 Late Night
The Sims 3 Generations
The Sims 3 Pets
The Sims 3 Showtime
The Sims 3 Supernatural
The Sims 3 Seasons
The Sims 3 University Life
The Sims 3 Island Paradise
The Sims 3 Into The Future
The Sims 3  Diesel Stuff Pack
The Sims 3 Outdoor Living Stuff Pack
The Sims 3 High End Loft Stuff Pack
The Sims Medieval Double Deluxe


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler



*PlayStation 1 Games:*

1. Adventures of Alundra
2. Alundra 2
3. Croc 1: Legend of the Gobbos
4. Croc 2
5. Rayman
6. Rayman 2
7. Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
8. Tombi
9. Tombi 2
10. Spyro the Dragon
11. Spyro the Dragon 2: Gateway to Glimmer
12. Spyro the Dragon 3: Year of the Dragon
13. Point Blank
14. Kingsley?s Adventures
15. Bugs Bunny: Lost in Time
16. Toy Story 2: Buzz Lightyear to the Rescue
17. Glover
18. Wacky Races
19. Final Fantasy VI
20. Crash Bandicoot
21. Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
22. Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped
23. Grand Theft Auto
24. Grand Theft Auto London
25. Grand Theft Auto 2

*PlayStation 2 Games:*

1. Klonoa 2: Lunatea?s Veil
2. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
3. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
4. Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
5. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
6. Hyper Street Fighter II: The Anniversary Edition
7. Okami
8. Eye Toy Play 2
9. Crash Twinsanity
10. Crash Bandicoot: Wrath of Cortex
11. True Crime: Streets of LA
12. Grand Theft Auto III
13. Super Monkey Ball Deluxe
14. Codename: Kids Next Door: Operation V.I.D.E.O.G.A.M.E

*PlayStation Vita Games:*

1. Rayman Origins
2. ModNation Racer?s: Road Trip

*PlayStation 3 Games:*

1. Grand Theft Auto IV
2. Grand Theft Auto IV: Episodes from Liberty City
3. LittleBigPlanet
4. The Godfather II
5. Rachet and Clank: Tools of Destruction
6. Sonic Generations
7. Rayman Origins
8. Skylanders: Spyro?s Adventure
9. Ridge Racer 7
10. LittleBigPlanet 2
11. Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing
12. Sleeping Dogs
13. ModNation Racers
14. The Elder Scrolls Skyrim
15. Minecraft
16. Grand Theft Auto V
17. Phineas and Ferb: Across the Second Dimension

*Nintendo 3DS Games:*

1. Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
2. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
3. Super Mario 3D Land
4. Sonic Generations
5. Mario Kart 7
6. The Sims 3
7. Super Pok?mon Rumble
8. Kid Icarus: Uprising
9. Mario Tennis Open
10. New Super Mario Bros. 2
11. Paper Mario Sticker Star
12. Luigi?s Mansion 2
13. Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
14. Animal Crossing New Leaf
15. Mario and Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
16. Pok?mon X
17. Pok?mon Y
18. Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning
19. Sonic Lost World
20. Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
21. Scribblenaut?s Unlimited
22. Mario Party: Island Tour
23. Yoshi?s New Island
24. Mario Golf World Tour
25. Hometown Story
26. Fantasy Life
27. Kirby Triple Deluxe
28. Tomodachi Life
29. Pok?mon Omega Ruby
30. Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire

*Nintendo 64 Games:*

1. Mario Party 1
2. Mario Party 2
3. Mario Party 3
4. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
5. Legend of Zelda Majora?s Mask
6. Super Smash Bros.
7. Pok?mon Stadium
8. Pok?mon Stadium 2
9. Mario Kart 64
10. Diddy Kong Racing
11. Super Mario 64
12. 1080 Snowboarding
13. FIFA 64
14. Extreme G
15. Nagano Winter Olympics 98
16. Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
17. Banjo Kazooie
18. Banjo Tooie
19. 007 Goldeneye
20. Bomberman Hero

*Nintendo Wii U Games:*

1. New Super Mario Bros.
2. Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed
3. Disney?s Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
4. Tekken Tag Tournament 2
5. Nintendo Land
6. New Super Luigi U
7. Pikmin 3
8. Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
9. Sonic Lost World
10. Super Mario 3D World
11. Scribblenaut?s Unlimited
12. Rayman Legends
13. Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
14. Mario Kart 8
15. Hyrule Warriors
16. Super Smash Bros. Wii U
17. Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker

*Nintendo DS Games:*

1. Animal Crossing Wild World
2. Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
3. Super Mario 64 DS
4. Pok?mon Pearl
5. Pok?mon Diamond
6. Pok?mon Platinum
7. Pok?mon HeartGold
8. Pok?mon SoulSilver
9. Pok?mon Black
10. Pok?mon White
11. Mario Party DS
12. Mario Kart DS
13. Okamiden
14. New Super Mario Bros.
15. Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
16. Harvest Moon DS
17. Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
18. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
19. Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
20. Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
21. Sonic Colours
22. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
23. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
24. Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
25. Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
26. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
27. Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
28. Final Fantasy III
29. Super Princess Peach
30. Super Scribblenauts
31. Scribblenauts
32. Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
33. Heroes of Mana
34. Children of Mana
35. Kirby Mass Attack
36. Yoshi?s Island
37. Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2
38. Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
39. Chrono Trigger
40. Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
41. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
42. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
43. Mario vs Donkey Kong: Miniland Mayhem
44. Kirby: Mouse Attack
45. Pok?mon Conquest
46. Pok?mon Black 2
47. Pok?mon White 2
48. Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
49. New Art Academy

*Nintendo Wii Games:*

1. Wii Sports
2. New Super Mario Bros. Wii
3. Guitar Hero: World Tour
4. Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing
5. Nights: Journey of Dreams
6. Muramasa: The Demon Blade
7. Sonic Unleashed
8. Sonic and the Black Knight
9. Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
10. Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
11. The Legend of Spyro: The Eternal Night
12. Pok?Park Wii: Pikachu?s Adventure
13. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
14. Animal Crossing: Let?s Go to the City
15. Mario Party 8
16. Super Mario Galaxy
17. Super Mario Galaxy 2
18. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
19. Mario Kart Wii
20. Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
21. Super Paper Mario
22. Kirby?s Epic Yarn
23. Wario Land: The Shake Dimension
24. Pok?mon Battle Revolution
25. Link?s Crossbow Training
26. Super Mario All Stars
27. Donkey Kong Country Returns
28. Okami
29. Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
30. Kirby?s Adventure Wii
31. Disney?s Epic Mickey
32. Boom Street
33. Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games
34. Mario Party 9
35. Pok?Park 2: Wonder?s Beyond
36. Disney?s Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
37. Metroid Prime 3 Corruption
38. Sonic and the Secret Rings

*Game Boy Colour Games:*

1. Legend of Zelda: Link?s Awakening DX
2. Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages
3. Legend of Zelda Oracle of Seasons
4. Super Mario Land
5. Conker?s Pocket Tales
6. Super Mario Bros. Deluxe
7. Pok?mon Red
8. Pok?mon Blue
9. Pok?mon Yellow
10. Pok?mon Silver

*Sega Mega Drive Games:*

1. Mutant League Football
2. FIFA 96 Soccer
3. World Cup Italia
4. Pel?
5. Pete Sampra?s Tennis
6. PGA Tour Golf II

*Game Boy Advance Games:*

1. Pok?mon Ruby
2. Pok?mon Sapphire
3. Pok?mon Emerald
4. Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town
5. Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town
6. F Zero: Maximum Velocity
7. The Scorpion King: Sword of Osiris
8. Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
9. Mario Kart Super Circuit
10. Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2
11. Super Mario Advance

*PlayStation Portable Games:*

1. SEGA Mega Drive Collection
2. Smack Down vs RAW 2006
3. SSX on Tour
4. Midway Arcade Treasures: Extended Play
5. Pursuit Force
6. Lemmings
7. Sonic Rivals 2

*Nintendo Gamecube Games:*

1. Animal Crossing Population Growing
2. Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
3. Dancing Stage: Mario Mix
4. Doshin the Giant
5. Donkey Konga
6. F-Zero GX
7. Gauntlet: Dark Legacy
8. Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
9. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
10. Luigi's Mansion
11. Ikaruga
12. Kirby Air Ride
13. Mario Power Tennis
14. Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
15. Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
16. Mario Party 4
17. Mario Party 5
18. Mario Party 6
19. Mario Party 7
20. Mario Smash Football
21. Metroid Prime
22. Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door
23. Pikmin
24. Pikmin 2
25. Pok?mon Channel
26. Pok?mon Colosseum
27. Pok?mon XD: Gale of Darkness
28. Super Smash Bros. Melee
29. Starfox Adventures
30. Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
31. Spyro: A Hero's Tail
32. Sonic Mega Collection
33. Sonic Gems Collection
34. Sonic Adventure DX
35. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
36. Sonic Heroes
37. Soul Calibur 2
38. Super Monkey Ball
39. Super Monkey Ball 2
40. Super Mario Sunshine
41. Shadow the Hedgehog
42. The Sims
43. The Sims: Bustin' Out
44. Simpson's Hit and Run
45. The Simpson's Road Rage
46. Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
47. Ty the Tasmanian Tiger 2: Bush Rescue
48. The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure's
49. The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition
50. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
51. The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
52. Wario World
53. The Urbz: Sim's in the City


----------



## Eldin (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler



N64; 
Banjo-Kazooie
LoZ: Ocarina of Time
Diddy Kong Racing

PS1; 
Crash Team Racing
Spyro 2 & 3
Crash Bash
Glover
FF VII
FF Anthology

+ a ton of burnt discs from when I was a kid, like 
HM: Back to Nature
Croc: Legend of the Gobbos
Monopoly
APE ESCAPE <3
and a bunch of others, including those listed above because I'm working on finding all legit copies atm

I also have a couple PS2 games like Ratchet & Clank, GTA, Shadow of the Colossus, etc but no longer have a PS2 so they're just there... I might try to find an old backwards-compatible PS3 someday so they can just chill I guess 

Gamecube;
The Sims 2 and Bustin' Out
Animal Crossing
Super Mario Sunshine
Pikmin
DDR: Mario Mix (which to this day I claim to be the best DDR)
HM: A Wonderful Life
HM: Magical Melody
LoZ: Wind Waker
LoZ: Twilight Princess
Mario Party 7
The Simpsons: Hit & Run

Wii;
Wii Sports
AC: City Folk
DDR Hottest Party 3
LoZ: Skyward Sword
Crash Mind Over Mutant
RF: Tides of Destiny
Super Mario Galaxy 2
HM: Animal Parade

DS & 3DS;
Pokemon White & Pearl
HM: Sunshine Islands
Rune Factory 1
LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
AC: New Leaf
Rune Factory 4
HM: A New Beginning
Fantasy Life

Probably missing a few but that's mostly it. I'm pretty much strictly Nintendo except the PS1 will always be my baby because it's what I grew up with. <3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

3DS-
2 Acnl's
Fantasy Life
SSB for 3DS
Luigis Mansion
Super Street Fighter
Pokemon Art Academy
Ocarina of Time
Link Between Worlds
and some others I can't remember.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 25, 2015)

3ds
-AC;nl (2)
-Alpha Sapphire
-Pokemon Y
-8-Bit Trip
-Shifting Worlds
-Ultimate NES Remix
-LoZ Link Between Worlds
-Scribblenaughts Unmixed

DS
-Scooby Doo
-Phineas and Ferb
-Hotel Transylvania
-Kingdom Hearts Re:coded
-Kingdom Hearts 385/2
-Pinkie Pie's Party

PS2
-Kingdom Hearts (2)
-Kingdom Hearts 2
-Final Fantasy [forget which ones, have two]
-The Godfather
-Capcom Classics Collection
-Max Payne

Gamecube
-Animal Crossing
-The Scorpion King

I had a few Wii games, but I sold them


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> theres a thread to post your 3DS games, but not one to post all your games. so yeah. mine are:
> 
> kirby's epic yarn (wii)
> mario kart wii (wii)
> ...



Nice collection! I will tell you all my (card) games:

NES:

-Super Mario Bros.
-Super Mario Bros. 2
-Super Mario Bros. 3
-Excite Bike
-Kirby's Adventure

N64:

-Super Mario 64
-Donkey Kong 64
-Diddy Kong Racing
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

GameCube:

-Super Smash Bros. Melee
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Luigi's Mansion
-Mario Party 4
-Mario Party 5
-Mario Party 7
-Dancing Stage: Mario Mix
-Donkey Konga
-Donkey Kong Jungle Beat
-Spongebob: Lights, Camera, Pants!
-Super Monkey Ball
-Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door (This one was a pain to get.)
-Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
-Sonic Heroes
-Sonic Adventure 2 Battle!

Wii:

-New Super Mario Bros. Wii
-Mario Kart Wii
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Super Mario Galaxy 2
-Mario Sports Mix
-Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City
-Mario Party 8
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl (I got two copies for some reason lol)

Wii U:

-Nintendo Land
-Mario Kart 8
-Super Mario 3D World
-Pikmin 3
-Mario & Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games (Free EU club Nintendo gift from Mario Kart 8)
-Wii Party U
-Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
-New Super Luigi U

DS:

-New Super Mario Bros.
-Mario Kart DS
-Animal Crossing: Wild World
-Brain Age
-Art Academy

3DS:

-Super Mario 3D Land
-Pilotwings Resort
-Mario Kart 7
-Mario Tennis Open
-New Super Mario Bros. 2
-Paper Mario: Sticker Star
-Kirby Triple Deluxe
-Animal Crossing: New Leaf
-Tomodachi Life
-Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS

This is my physical game (might have missed some as it is hard to remember all games) collection i also have downloadable games let me know if you want to know them too!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 21, 2015)

Ds:
Pokemon White Version 2
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Puchi Puchi Virus
Labyrinth 
Sushi Go-round
Planet 51 The Game
Flash Focus

3ds:
Pilotwings resort
Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon X (but I can't find my cartridge...)
Adventure Time: Explore the Dungeon Because I Don't Know!
Lego City UnderCover
Steel diver 
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
TLOZ: ALBW
New Super Mario Bros 2
Mario Party Island Tour
Mario Kart 7
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario & Luigi: Dream Twam
Project X Zone
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Centipede Infestation
Cubic Ninja
Rabbids Travel In Time 3D
TLOZ: OOT 3D
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Lego Starwars III
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Driver Renegade

Wii:
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Metroid: Other M

Wii U:
Super Mario 3D World
Mario Kart 8
Hyrule Warriors
Rayman Legends
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Super Mario Bros. U
Super Luigi U
Super Smash Bros Wii U
TLOZ: WW HD
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse

Virtual Console:
Punch Out!!
TLOZ: LW DX
Mario Golf
Metroid II
Mario's Picross
Kirby's Pinball Land
Tetris
Kirby's Dream Course
3ds Classics: Kirby's Adventure

Eshop:
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Cut the Rope 
Retro City Rampage
Kersploosh!
Weapon Shop de Omasse
Bike Rider DX
Steam World Dig: A Fistful of Dirt
Gunman Clive
Bird Mania 3D
The DenpaMen 2
Mario and Donkey Kong: Minis on the Move
Art Academy: First Semester
Mighty Switch Force! 2
Pok?mon Dream Radar
Aquia
Bomberman Blitz
Bit-Trip Runner
Game & Watch: Marios Cement Factory
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition 
Touch Solitare
Link 'n' Launch
Zacisa's Last Stand
Zen Pinball 2
Animal Crossing Plaza
NES Remix
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Wii Sports Club
Edge


----------



## mynooka (Mar 21, 2015)

Just posting 3DS/Wii U because I have too many other games to spam lol

3DS
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fantasy Life 
LoZ: Majora's Mask 3D
LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
LoZ: A Link Between Worlds
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Y
Super Mario 3D Land
WWE AllStars (not my idea lol)

Wii U
Mario Kart 8
Hyrule Warriors
Super Smash Bros
Super Mario 3D World
Nintendoland
LoZ: Wind Waker HD


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Ds:
> Pokemon White Version 2
> Hotel Dusk: Room 215
> Puchi Puchi Virus
> ...



That is a lot omg :O I'm nothing compared to that lol


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll only post my Wii U/3DS physical games (not anything downloaded from the eShop, though I do have plenty of games I downloaded from the eShop) since i'll have a LOT of games to post if I post all of my games. They'll also be in the order in which I got them.

*Wii U Games:*

Game & Wario
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Nintendo Land (came bundled with my Wii U but I did buy Game & Wario and MH3U a few days before I got my Wii U in the mail)
New Super Mario Bros. U
Need for Speed Most Wanted U
LEGO City Undercover
Pikmin 3
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
New Super Luigi U
The Wonderful 101
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
Rayman Legends
Super Mario 3D World
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Sonic Lost World
Mario Kart 8
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Wii Fit U
The Amazing Spider-Man 2
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures [1] (I hate this game so much. I seriously regret spending $20 on it.)
Ducktales Remastered
Hyrule Warriors
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker

I'm also going to be getting the Mario Party 10 amiibo bundle very soon (maybe tomorrow or later this week). I'll be picking up games like Kirby and the Rainbow Curse in the future.

*3DS Games:*

Super Monkey Ball 3D
Nintendogs + Cats: Toy Poodle Version
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Pac-Man and Galaga Dimensions
Star Fox 64 3D
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Super Mario 3D World
Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Mario Tennis Open
LEGO Batman 2
The Amazing Spider-Man [1]
Pilotwings Resort
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
FIFA 13 (No, i'm not like those people who go crazy for FIFA. I like the games (not love), and i'll buy a new one every couple of years since it's fun.)
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Project X Zone
Steel Diver
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Adventure Time: Hey Ice King! Why'd You Steal Our Garbage!?
Pokemon X
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Mario Party Island Tour
Yoshi's New Island
Tomodachi Life
Rayman 3D
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Pokemon Y
Mario Golf: World Tour
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Bravely Default
Super Smash Bros. 3D
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call (I have the limited edition version of this game, but I pre-ordered it from Amazon in the US back before it released. Right now, i'm not in the US, but the game is waiting for me in my house in the US for when I go back this summer.)

I'll also be picking up games like The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D, Codename S.T.E.A.M, and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate in the future. Another physical game that I have is Bit Trip Saga; however, I downloaded it digitally because it was on sale and the Bit Trip games originated digitally. 

This is just a little extra, but here are all of the amiibos I have! 

*Amiibos:*

Yoshi
Samus
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Pit
Diddy Kong
Fox
Bowser
Ike
Lucario
Rosalina & Luma
Sheik

I also might be getting the Mario amiibo from the Mario Party 10 amiibo bundle soon.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't suppose I can fit my list..


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I don't suppose I can fit my list..



Lol put it in a spoiler if you really want to show it!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol put it in a spoiler if you really want to show it!



when I'm in the mood to type a lot xD


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 22, 2015)

Really to much to list. With all games I own, its a wonder I can sleep indoors.  haha.


----------



## Holla (Mar 22, 2015)

*GBA:*
Paws and Claws: Pet Resort
Catz
Dogz 2
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Fire Red

*DS:*
Nintendogs Dachshund and Friends
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario Kart DS
Club House Games
New Super Mario Bros
Zoo Tycoon DS
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Soul Silver
Pokemon Black
Pokemon Black 2

*Wii:*
Wii Sports
Wii Play
Mario Kart Wii
Super Mario Galaxy
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Harvest Moon: Animal Parade (coming in the mail soon!)
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz
NASCAR the Game: Inside Line
Mario Kart 64 (virtual console)

*3DS:*
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Mario Kart 7
Mario Party: Island Tour
Nintendogs + Cats Golden Retriver and New Friends
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns (digital)
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning (digital)
Story of Seasons (will download off eshop on release on the 31st!)
Rune Factory 4 (digital)
Fantasy Life (digital)
Tomodachi Life (digital)
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (digital)
Pokemon Battle Trozei (digital)
Pokemon Shuffle (digital)
Pokemon Art Academy (digital)
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D (digital)

*Wii U:*
Mario Kart 8
Nintendoland (digital)
Super Mario 3D World (digital)
Earthbound (virtual console)
Super Mario Kart (virtual console)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (virtual console)
Super Smash Bros: Wii U (I am seriously considering on buying this one soon)

*Amiibo (all Smash Bros Line):*
Yoshi
Pikachu 
Rosalina and Luma
Peach
Diddy Kong
Luigi (plan to buy sometime soon)
Mario (plan to buy sometime soon)
Jigglypuff (hope to get once released)


Man I have a lot more games than I realized and I recently sold several (about 20 that aren't listed) that I either didn't like or never really got into. Crazy!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I don't suppose I can fit my list..



Same. If we're including Xbox and stuff I could be here awhile. I might take the time to make a list anyways, but we'll see.

EDIT: I just realized this is the Nintendo section so is it restricted to Nintendo game systems only?


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't be able to listen them all without digging through the boxes they are in.
Loads of games for every major Nintendo system (except Wii U don't have that yet :c)


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 23, 2015)

wow, i thought that i had a lot of games but apparently not ._. how do you people have enough money to buy so many?


----------



## GumCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Right now all I have for 3ds is:

ACNL
Fire Emblem Awakening
Super Smash 3DS
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies

Oh and the original gameboy Mario Tennis cause I loved that game back when haha. I'm not really sure what's coming out that I'm interested in yet.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I'll just list every single game we currently own for my DS, Wii, DSiWare, 3DS and Wii U. I won't include VC titles, because it would take forever to list well over 120 games. For a complete list, please consult my Backloggery account.




Spoiler



*DS*

- Animal Crossing: Wild World
- Diddy Kong Racing DS
- Elite Beat Agents
- Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Laagard
- Game & Watch Collection
- Kirby's Canvas Curse
- Lost Magic
- Lunar Knights
- Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
- Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
- Mario Kart DS
- Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt
- Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon
- Tetris DS
- Tony Hawk's American Sk8land
- WarioWare: D.I.Y.
- WarioWare: Touched
- Yoshi's Island DS
- Yoshi: Touch & Go

*Wii*

- Animal Crossing: City Folk
- Donkey Kong Country Returns
- Kirby's Epic Yarn
- The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
- Metroid Prime Trilogy
- New Super Mario Bros. Wii
- Punch-Out!!
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Super Mario Galaxy 2
- Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz
- Super Smash Bros. Brawl
- WarioWare: Smooth Moves
- Wii Sports
- Wii Sports Resort
- Doc Louis's Punch-Out!!
- Dr. Mario Online Rx
- Grill-Off with Ultra Hand!
- World of Goo

*DSiWare*

- Aura-Aura Climber
- Bird & Beans
- Castle of Magics
- Cave Story
- Dark Void Zero
- Electroplankton: Luminarrow
- The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition
- Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Mini March Again!
- Photo Dojo

*3DS*

- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- とびだせ どうぶつの森 (JPN)
- Puyo Puyo Tetris (JPN)
- E.X. Troopers (JPN)
- Tomodachi Life (JPN)
- Fantasy Life
- ファンタジーライフ (JPN)
- Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
- マリオ&ルイージRPG4 ドリームアドベンチャー (JPN)
- Bravely Default
- Fire Emblem: Awakening
- Kid Icarus: Uprising
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
- Mario Kart 7
- Mario Party: Island Tour
- Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
- New Super Mario Bros. 2
- Paper Mario: Sticker Star
- Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to the Infinity
- Super Mario 3D Land
- Super Smash Bros. for 3DS
- Yoshi's New Island
- Kirby Triple Deluxe (JPN)
- 3D Classics ExciteBike
- 3D Classics Kid Icarus
- 3D Classics Kirby's Adventure
- 3D Classics: Twinbee
- 3D Streets of Rage
- Azure Striker Gunvolt
- Crashmo
- Mighty Switch Force
- Pushmo
- Sonic the Hedgehog 3D (JPN)
- VVVVVV

*Wii U*

- Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition
- Darksiders II
- Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
- Game & Wario
- Hyrule Warriors
- The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
- Mario Kart 8
- New Super Mario Bros. U
- Nintendo Land
- Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures
- Pikmin 3
- Scribblenauts Unlimited
- Sonic Lost World
- Super Mario 3D World
- Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
- The Wonderful 101
- Dr. Luigi
- NES Remix
- NES Remix 2
- Pushmo World
- Shovel Knight
- Toki Tori
- Toki Tori 2


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2015)

Check 'em.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/bradisaboss/games/?tab=all

http://psnprofiles.com/gamerdude309

http://www.xboxgamertag.com/search/badbradweber/

And there's way WAY more Nintendo stuff. I could honestly never list everything.


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesus christ this could take a while. I'll need about an hour or two.


----------



## kassie (Mar 23, 2015)

I think they mean just 3ds games. Mine are:

Animal Crossing: New Leaf (x4)
New Super Mario Bros. 2
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I think they mean just 3ds games. Mine are:
> 
> Animal Crossing: New Leaf (x4)
> New Super Mario Bros. 2
> ...





pillow bunny said:


> theres a thread to post your 3DS games, but not one to post all your games. so yeah. mine are:




So nuh it's all your games.


----------



## kassie (Mar 23, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> So nuh it's all your games.



Oh. I obviously can't read.

I'm too lazy to post all my games.


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

Alright I had to clean off the shelf anyway for new stuff so I hopped on my laptop and I'm typing these as I sort through them. So here we go.

*Windows 95/98/ME/Other Boxed PC Stuff (non-steam)*
Medieval Total War
Empire Earth
Tom Clancy's: Ghost Recon
Star Wars: X-wing VS Tie Fighter
Star Wars: X-wing VS Tie Fighter: Balance of Power Campaigns
Star Wars: X-wing Alliance
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Mysteries of the Sith
Age of Empires 2: The Conquerors Expansion
Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty
Guild Wars 2
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance [PC]
Myst
Riven: A Sequel to Myst
Titanic: A Tale Out of Time
Final Fantasy XIV Collectors Edition: 1.0
Sid Meyer's: Alien Crossfire
Sid Meyer's: Alpha Centauri 

*Sega Genesis: *
Sonic Adventure

*PS1:*
Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid: VR Missions
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX
The Legend of Dragoon
Another Copy of Legend of Dragoon
Chrono Trigger
Chrono Cross
Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
Syphon Filter 2
Jetfighter 3

*PSP:*
Dissidia: Final Fantasy
Dissidia 012 [Duodecim]: Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core
Another Copy of Crisis Core
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
Project Diva 2nd
Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops Plus
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Project Diva 2nd
Daxter

*GBC/3DS/DS:*
Animal Crossing
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Crystal
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Y
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Art Academy
Harvest Moon: A Tale of Two Towns
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley
Final Fantasy: Theatrhythm
Final Fantasy: Curtain Call
Tales of the Abyss
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Super Mario World 3
New Super Mario Brothers
Super Smash Brothers 3DS
Final Fantasy Tactics A2

*Wii:*
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend Of Zelda: Skyward Sword
The Last Story
New Super Mario brothers
Just Dance 3
Just Dance: Abba

*N64:*
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Stadium 2
Conkers Bad Fur Day
007: Goldeneye
Hey You! Pikachu
Donkey Kong 64
Banjo Kazooie 
Banjo Tooie
Yoshi's Story
The Legend Of Zelda (Z64)

*PS2:*
Resident Evil: Dead Aim
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy XII Collectors Edition
Kingdom Hearts (2 copy)
Kingdom Hearts 2
Drakengard (2 Copy)
Drakengard 2 (2 Copy)
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons Of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistience
Devil May Cry 3
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
The Sims: Bustin' Out
Syphon Filter: The Omega Strain
Xenosaga
Xenosaga 2
Xenosaga 3
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Crash: The Wrath of Cortek

*PS3:*
Metal Gear Solid IV (2 Copy)
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection (2 Copy)
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Medal Of Honor Limited Edition
Bioshock 2
Mirrors Edge
Bayonetta
Heavy Rain
Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack In Time
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
The Sims 3
Assassins Creed
Assassins Creed 2
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Assassins Creed Revelations
Assassins Creed: The America Collections (3, Liberation, Black Flag)
Drakengard 3
Nier
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIII-2 Collectors Edition
Final Fantasy XIII: Lightning Returns
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 
Dance Dance Revolution
Project Diva F
Infamous

*Xbox 360:*
The Last Remnant
Minecraft
Castlevania: Lords Of Shadow
Just Dance 4
Just Dance 3
Star Wars Kinnect
Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition
Assassins Creed
Halo
Halo 2
Halo 3
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Mercenaries 2
Bourne Conspiracy
Battlefield: Bad Company
Grand Theft Auto: IV
Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved
Geometry Wars R2
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie

*PS4:*
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
Watch Dogs

*PC:*
Audiosurf
Cities: Skylines
Electronic Super Joy
Game Dev Tycoon
Ori and the Blind Forest
Prison Architect
Sid Meyer's Civilization V
Sid Meyer's Civilization Beyond Earth
Symphony
Team Fortress 2
Tropico 4
1..2..3.. KICK IT! 
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Assassins Creed
Assassins Creed 2
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Back To the Future: Ep1-5
Bad Rats (Andyb is a jerk)
Beat Hazard
The Binding of Issac
Borderlands
Cave Story_
Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition
Devil May Cry 4
Dota 2
Dungeon Defenders
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Fable III
Five Nights at Freddy's 3 (Thanks pally.)
Garry's Mod
Geometry Wars 3: Dimensions
Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Half Life 2
Half Life 2:Episode one, two, lost coast
Hammerwatch
The Impossible Game
The Last Remnant
Left 4 Dead 2
Madballs in Babbo
Minecraft
Mirror's Edge
Penumbra: Black Plague
Penumbra: Requiem
Poker Night at the Inventory
PokeMMO
Portal
Portal 2
Rollercoaster Tycoon
Rollercoaster Tycoon 2: Tripple Thrill Pack
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3: Platinum
Saints Row: The Third
Saints Row: IV
Sim City 4 Deluxe
The Sims 3
The Sims 4
Slender: The Arrival
Star Trek Online
Starbound

I have more but CBA to go through the digital stuff.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope you mean all the games currently in my possession, not the ones I've owned in the past. Because that list would be immensely long and I'm sure I'm not even going to remember everything I've got on me right now, let alone the stuff I've had but traded away or sold or lost... Let's try it out though.

*NES:* Nothing, I just have the system lmao

*Super Nintendo:* Super Mario World... and that strange Gameboy cartridge that allowed you to play Gameboy games on the SNES/television as well. That's how I got through most of Pokemon Red.

*Gameboy/GBC: *Pokemon Red, Pokemon Yellow, Pokemon Silver

*N64:* Ocarina of Time, Paper Mario, Pokemon Snap, Megaman 64, Pokemon Stadium

*Gamecube:* Broken copies of Windwaker and Twilight Princess. T_T Not scratched, just defective, won't load up at all. Bluh. Resident Evil 4.

*3DS:* Fantasy Life, Animal Crossing New Leaf (obviously), Fire Emblem: Awakening, Rune Factory 4, Etrian Odyssey: Millenium Girl

*Dreamcast: *Jet Grind Radio. Seriously, that's it. I don't even have a Dreamcast anymore but I still have my copy of this game for some reason.

*Playstation One:* Final Fantasy VII (2 copies), VIII, IX, Tactics. Chrono Cross, Chrono Trigger remastered thingy, Final Fantasy VI remastered thingy, Jet Moto (lol), Star Ocean 2, Ehrgeiz, Front Mission 3, Legend of Legaia, Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete, Lunar: Eternal Blue, Resident Evil 1 and 2, Suikoden, Tomb Raider 1 2 3 4 and Chronicles, Tomba, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (shhhhh), Wild Arms, Silent Hill.

*Playstation 2:* Final Fantasy X, XII. Mana Khemia, Radiata Stories, Psychonauts, Beyond Good and Evil, Guilty Gear X, Gungrave, Jak & Daxter, Okage: Shadow King, Persona 4, Silent Hill 2 and 3, Dragon Quest VIII, Persona 3: FES, Tales of the Abyss, Metal Gear Solid 2 and 3

*Playstation 3:* Valkyria Chronicles, Atelier Rorona something or other, Tales of Xillia, Tales of Xillia 2

*Playstation 4:* We just got through trading back a load of games for the PS4 so right  now all we have is Dragon Age Inquisition and Grand Theft Auto V (and what a load of crap the latter is omg, can't stand it)

*PSP*: Patapon, Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness

*PC*: Skyrim, Oblivion, Dishonored, Saints Row 3 and 4, Alan Wake dilogy, a bunch of MMOs that probably don't "count" (and also I'm too lazy to go through them lmao), Borderlands 2, Tomb Raider (reboot), Dragon Age Origins / Awakenings / 2. Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas. Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Rollercoaster Tycoon

This is just the stuff I've hung onto over the years. I've parted with a lot of games I really loved and I totally regret it now. And there are totally titles I'm forgetting but I'm far too lazy to flip through the binder I keep them in, lmao


----------



## Caius (Mar 24, 2015)

Dat paper mario tho. One of the best N64 games by far <3


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Nintendo boi coming thru

*SNES:*
Super Mario World
Yoshi's Island
Super Caesar's Palace
Super Mario Kart 
Street Fighter II: The World Warrior


*GameBoy:*
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Gold
Kirby's Dream Land
Super Mario Land
Toy Story Racer

*N64:*
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Stadium 2
Pokemon Snap
Mario Party 2
Mario Party 3
Paper Mario 64
Kirby and The Crystal Shards
Yoshi's Story
Snowboard Kids 
Snowboard Kids 2
StarFox 64
Super Mario 64
Wrestlemania 2000
Super Smash Bros
LOZ: Majora's Mask
LOZ: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Wave Race 64
Mario Tennis


*Gamecube:*
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Luigi's Mansion
LOZ: Windwaker
Super Mario Sunshine
Pokemon Colosseum 
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness (*Javocado has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!))
Viewtiful Joe
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Mario Party 4
Mario Party 6
Animal Crossing
Donkey Konga
Donkey Konga 2
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
The Simpson's: Hit and Run
LOZ: Twilight Princess
LOTR: The Two Towers
LOTR: The Return of the King
Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2
Fairly Oddparents: Shadow Showdown
Scooby-Doo Mystery Mayhem
Kirby Air Ride
Spongebob: Lights, Camera, Pants
Spongebob: Battle For Bikini Bottom


*GBA:*
Pokemon LeafGreen
Pokemon Emerald
Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town
Yoshi's Topsy Turvy
Naruto: Ninja Council 2
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga
Super Mario Bros. 3
Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Eternal Duelist Soul
Zatch Bell: Mamodo Battles
Ed, Edd, n' Eddy: The Mis-Edventures
KND: Operation S.O.D.A


*DS:*
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Cooking Mama
Brain Age 2
Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4
Lego Harry Potter Years 5-7
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario and Luigi: Partner's In Time
Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon White
New Super Mario Bros
Mario Kart DS
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness

*Wii*
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
LOZ: Twilight Princess
LOZ: Skyward Sword
The Beatles Rock Band
Guitar Hero 3
Super Paper Mario
Warioware: Smooth Moves
Wii Sports
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Pokepark Wii: Pikachu's Adventure
Mario Superstar Sluggers
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Mario Party 8
Mario Party 9
Rock Band
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Super Mario All-Stars
WWE Smackdown vs Raw: 2008-2011
WWE 12
WWE 13

*3DS:*
Super Mario 3D Land
Pokemon X
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
LOZ: A Link Between Worlds
Pokemon Omega Ruby


*Wii U:*
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
LOZ: Windwaker HD
Captain Toad's Treasure Tracker
Hyrule Warriors

*PS2*
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Heart II
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Ratchet and Clank
Guitar Hero 2
Madden NFL 2005
WWE Smackdown: Here Comes The Pain!


I'm going on the top of my head here, so I'm probably missing a few.
But there ya go!


----------



## Alyx (Mar 25, 2015)

Wii - Trauma Center: New Blood, Trauma Center: Second Opinion, Trauma Team, Kirby's Epic Yarn
DS/3DS - Pokemon X, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Professor Layton and the Curious Village/Unwound Future/Diabolical Box, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright, Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Trauma Center: Under the Knife, Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 26, 2015)

for the 3DS
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Rune FActory 4
Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon X
Persona Q
Tomodachi Life
Kid Icarus Uprising
Shin Megami Tensei IV

PS3 I have
Persona 3 FES ,and Persona 4


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 26, 2015)

*All the Atari, NES, SNES, Genesis, N64, and Dreamcast games are packed away in storage :/

Digital - 3DS
--------------


Spoiler












Physical - 3DS
----------------


Spoiler











PS3/PS4
---------


Spoiler



Add all the digital titles offered free from Playstation Plus from 2012 to now.



















PSP/Vita
----------


Spoiler



Add all the digital titles offered free from Playstation Plus from 2012 to now.







PS1/Gamecube
----------------


Spoiler











PS2/DS
-------


Spoiler



Games I bought without original cases are in the little cases.











Physical - PC
--------------


Spoiler



Lots in the CD book on top.







Digital - PC
------------
Click here to browse - 1615 titles currently


Spoiler










*


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

I dunno what made me think to do this, but here's the first pile... which is just what got unpacked when we moved in. 

I probably won't be posting a follow up to this post, cause as time went... it became ridiculous. I do have other games for the DS, PSP, Wii, PS3, XboxOne, PC, WiiU, etc and theres a bunch packed up in boxes that I don't feel like opening yet.

I dunno, you get the idea. 
Also I took a picture of my R.O.B cause hes pretty neat.









​


Spoiler: Atari



Berzerk
Trick Shot
Frogger
Venture
Donkey Kong
Mr. Do
Demons to Diamonds
Pitfall
Pitfall II
Space Invaders
Dodge Em
Football
E.T.
Defender
Star Wars The Empire Strikes Back
Combat
Asteroids
Pac-Man
Atlantis
Jungle Hunt
Space Jockey
Missile Command
Golf
Crystal Castles
Video Pinball
Sword Quest Earthworld
Riddle of the Sphinx
Joust
Commando Raid





Spoiler: NES



Excitebike
Astyanax
Batman
GI Joe
Adventure Island
Top Gun
Super Glove Ball
Zelda II
Super Mario Bros
Paperboy
Battletoads
Bubble Bobble
Gyromite
T&C Surf Designs
Wurm Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bayou Billy
R.C. Pro-Am
The Terminator
Paper Boy 2
Duck Hunt
Ninja Gaiden II
Elevator Action
The Adventures of Link
The Adventures of Zelda
Firehawk
Spiritual Warefare
The Fantastic Adventures of Dizzy
Silent Assault
Demon Sword
Mickey Mousecapade
Twin Eagle
Ultra Qbert
Vindicators
Bible Adventures
Rolling Thunder
Air Fortress
Legendary Wings
StarTropics
NES Open
Predator
Dream Master
Rescue The Embassy Mission
Werewolf The Last Warrior
NES Play Action Football
Wrath of the Black Manta
Star Force
MTV Remote Control
Journey to Silius
Popeye
Karate Champ
Home Alone 2 Lost in New York
Wrestle Mania
Caveman Games
Double Dribble
Kid Icarus
Duck Tales
Iron Sword
Ice Hockey
Tiny Toon Adventures
Dragon Warrior
John Elway's Quarterback
Jaws
Terminator 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Dr. Mario
The Karate Kid
X-men
Wolverine
The Immortal
1943
NARC
Days of Thunder
Baseball
Section 2
Skate or Die
Silent Service
Kung Fu
Jaleco
Selcross
Castlevania
Hogan's Alley
Golf
Mission Impossible
Stack-Up
Solstice
Tag Team Wrestling
Cobra Triangle
Contra
Ghosts 'N Goblins
The Simpsons Bart Vs the Space Mutants
Dragon Spirit The New Legend
Super Mario Bros 2
Double Dragon
Ice Climbers
Wheel of Fortune
Bill & Teds Excellent Video Game Adventure
Tiger-Heli
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out
Ninja Gaiden III
Ivan "Ironman" Stewart's Super Off Road
WWF Wrestle Mania Steel Cage Challenge
Home Alone
Rad Racer
Tennis
Wild Gunman
Advanced Dungeons&Dragons Heroes of the Lance
World Class Track Meet
Trolls on Treasure Island
Gun Smoke
Donkey Kong Jr
Tecmo Baseball
Legacy of the Wizard
10-yard Fight
Gauntlet II
Bases Loaded II
Madmax
Fester's Quest
Gumshoe
Star Soldier
Ghostbusters II
Tecmo Bowl
Metroid
Alpha Mission
American Gladiators
Kickle Cubicle
Karnov
Shinobi
Skull & Crossbones
Super Sprint
Alien Syndrome
Shadowgate
Castlequest
Captain Comic
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turles III The Manhattan Project
Loopz
Commando
Major League Baseball
Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers
1942
The Guardian Legend
8 Eyes





Spoiler: Gameboy



Pokemon Red
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Pinball
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Crystal
Pokemon Trading Card Game
Pokemon Puzzle Challenge
Kirby's Dream Land
Harvest Moon 2
Donkey Kong Country
Earthworm Jim: Menace 2 the Galaxy
Bubsy 2
Tetris
Battleship
Harvest Moon GB
Toy Story
Animaniacs
Bust a Move 4





Spoiler: SNES



Megaman X
Tetris & Dr. Mario
X-Men Mutant Apocalypse
Pink Goes to Hollywood
Aladdin
Final Fight
Super Play Action Football
The Legend of Zelda A Link to the Past
NHL Stanley Cup
The Lion King
Kablooey
Joe & Mac
Final Fantasy III
Un Squadron
Skuljagger
Sim City
Mutant Chronicles Doomtroopers
Lester the Unlikely
Mechwarrior 3050
Bugs Bunny Rabbit Rampage
Jurassic Park
Warlock
Space Invaders
Separation Anxiety
Mario's Time Machine
Bubsy
Cliffhanger
Donkey Kong Country
Super Metroid
Pilotwings
Super Bomberman 2
Jungle Strike
Justice League Task Force
Mario Paint
Street Fighter II
Super Mario Kart
Boxing Legends of the Ring
Sunset Riders
Tecmo Super NBA Basketball
Super Battletank: War in the Gulf
Tournament Fighters
Swatkats
Super Off Road
Drakkhen
Aero Acro Bat
Spawn
The Untouchables
Tetris 2
Saturday Night Slam Masters
Judge Dredd
Math Blaster Episode One
Star Fox
Yoshi's Island





Spoiler: Sega Genesis



Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Maximum Carnage
Risk The World Conquest Game
Evander "Real Deal" Holyfield's Boxing
Stimpy's Invention
Mtv's Beavus and Butthead
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Wiz 'N Liz
The Lion King
Vectorman
Outrun
Ecco the Dolphin
Wings of Wor
Temco Super Bowl 3
Mortal Kombat II
Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
John Madden Football '92
Dark Castle
NHL Hockey
NBA Showdown '94
Shaq-Fu
PGA Tour Golf II
Shadow of the Beast
Sword of Sodan
Comix Zone
Weapon Lord
Street Fighter II Special Champion Edition
Sonic & Knuckles
Red Zone
Outrun 2019
Ecco Jr
Dragon's Revenge
The Adventures of Mighty Max
Toxic Crusaders
The Simpsons Bart's Nightmare
Cybercop
Super Street Fighter II
Eternal Champions
Cyborg Justice
Chakan
Super Smash TV
Terminator 2 Judgement Day
Boogerman A Pick and Flick Adventure
Krusty's Fun House
Richard Scary's Busy Town





Spoiler: Sega Saturn



Bug!
Die Hard Arcade
Criticom
Panzer Dragoon
Last Gladiators Digital Pinball
The Lost World: Jurassic Park
Bio Hazard
Ecco the Tides of Time





Spoiler: Playstation



Chocobo Racing
Spyro the Dragon
Darkstalkers The Night Warriors
Parasite Eve
Parasite Eve II
Silent Hill
Tomb Raider
Capcom Vs SNK Pro
Breath of Fire III
Crash Bandicoot Warped
The Legend of Dragoon
Alundra 2
Lunar Silver Star Story Complete
Final Fantasy VIII
Metal Gear Solid
Wild Arms 2
Vagrant Story
Dragon Warrior VII
Chrono Cross
Qbert
Final Fantasy Origins
Final Fantasy Tactics
Resident Evil Directors Cut
Dark Stone
Legacy of Kain Soul Reaver
Castlevania Symphony of the Night
NBA 2K1
Tekken
Tekken 2
Tekken 3
Mortal Kombat 4
WF Smackdown 2 Know Your Role
Wild Arms
Final Fantasy VII
Legend of Legaia
Ehrgeiz
Gran Turismo
Gran Turismo 2
Syphon Filter 2
Star Ocean The Second Story
Duke Nukem: Total Meltdown
Final Fantasy Chronicles
Persona
Crash Bandicoot
Breath of Fire IV
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Final Fantasy IX
Crash Bandicoot 2 Cortex Strikes Back
Spice Girls
Saga Frontier
Bushido Blade 2
Lunar 2 Eternal Blue
NHL Rock the Rink
Final Fantasy Anthology
Destruction Derby 2
The King of Fighters '99
Um Jammer Lammy
Resident Evil 3 Nemesis
Resident Evil Code Veronica
Blood Omen Legacy of Kain
Arc the Lad Collection
PGA Tour 96
NFL Game Day





Spoiler:  Virtual Boy



Mario Clash
Red Alarm
Water World
Panic Bomber
Mario's Tennis





Spoiler: N64



Wrestlemania 2000
WcWnWo Revenge
Resident Evil 2
Mario Kart 64
Castlevania
Ogre Battle 64
Glover
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
Donkey Kong 64
Wave Race 64
Namco Museum 64
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Stadium 2
Pokemon Snap
Hey You Pikachu





Spoiler: Dreamcast



Shenmue
Jet Grind Radio
Dynamite Cop!
Power Stone
Crazy Taxi
House of the Dead 2
The Typing of the Dead
Space Channel 5
Chu Chu Rocket
Marvel vs Capcom Clash of the Super Heroes
Marvel vs Capcom 2
Sonic Adventures
Sonic Adventures 2
Samba de Amigo
Capcom vs SNK 2
Sonic Shuffle





Spoiler: Neo Geo Pocket



Pac-Man
King of Fighters R2
Sanurai Shodown! 2





Spoiler:  Playstation 2



Alien Hominid
Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock
Mortal Kombat Armageddon
Metal Gear Solid 3 Subsistence
Demon Stone Forgotten Realms
Kingdom Hearts
Guilty Gear X2
World Heroes Anthology
Street Fighter Anniversary Collection
Resident Evil 4
The King of Fighters 2006
Wild Arms 3
Wild Arms 4
Aqua Teen Hunger Force Zombie Ninja Pro-Am
Saints Row
Devil May Cry
Tekken 5
Shining Tears
Suikoden III
Xenosaga
Silent Hill 2
Beatmania
Star Ocean the End of Time
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Silent Hill 3
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
NCAA Football 2002
Marvel Vs Capcom 2
RPH Maker II
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core
Street Fighter Ex3
Final Fantasy XII
Resident Evil 4
Katamari Damacy
Yakuza
Magna Carta
Odin Sphere
Wild Arms Alter Code: F
Taiko Drum Master





Spoiler: Gamecube



Animal Crossing
Resident Evil Zero
Donkey Kong Junglebeat
Donkey Konga
Donkey Konga 2
Super Smash Bros Melee
Resident Evil 3 Nemesis
Star Fox Adventures
UFC Throwdown
Pokemon *XD*
Pokemon Channel
Naruto Clash of the Ninja 2
Mario Kart Double Dash
Pokemon Colosseum
Metroid Prime





Spoiler: GBA



Galidor
Castlevania Harmony of Dissonance
Castlevania Aria of Sorrow
Dragonball Z Buu's Fury
Dragonball Z The Legend of Goku II
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories
Dr. Mario
YuGiOh Worldwide Edition
Yoshi's Island
Super Mario Advance 3
DK King of Swing
Super Mario Bros Deluxe
Final Fantasy IV Advance
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Fire Red
Pokemon Leaf Green
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Megaman Battle Network
Final Fantasy I & II Dawn of Souls
Megaman Battle Network 3 Blue
Super Mario Advance 2
Hamtaro Ham-Ham Games
Lufia
Fire Emblem
Breath of Fire 
Breath of Fire II
Golden Sun
Castlevania Circle of the Moon
Sword of Mana
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Lunar Legend
Tekken Advance
Zelda II The Adventure of Link
Metroid Fusion
Megaman Battle Network 5 Team Protoman
Final Fantasy V Advance





Spoiler: Xbox



Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball
Silent Hill 4 The Room
Shenmue II
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Megaman Anniversary Collection
Sudeki
The King of Fighters Neo Wave
Grand Theft Auto III
Halo





Spoiler: Xbox 360



Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Bioshock Infinite
Sleeping Dogs
Rock Band 2
Forza Motorsport 3
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Dead Rising 2
Marvel vs Capcom 3
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
Grand Theft Auto IV
Halo 3
Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution
Gears of War
Fable II
Dead or Alive Xtreme 2
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIII-2
NCAA Football 10
Street Fighter IV 
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift
Splinter Cell Double Agent
You're In the Movies
Assassin's Creed
Fallout 3
Eternal Sonata
Dead Island
Batman Arkham Asylum
Arcade Unplugged
Call of Duty World at War
The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion
Bullet Witch
Dead or Alive 4
Halo Wars
Soul Calibur IV
Prey
Street Fighter x Tekken
Blue Dragon
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Dead Rising
Alice: Maddness Returns
Battlefield 3
Beautiful Katamari


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

*Playstation 3*


Spoiler




Borderlands
Myst
Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
Sly 2: Band of Thieves
Sly 3: Honor Amongst Thieves
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
Poker Night 2
Buzz!
Singstar
Diablo 3: Ultimate Evil Edition
Bentley's Hackpack
Sonic Adventure DX
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
GTA: San Andreas
Psychonauts




*Playstation 4*


Spoiler




Infamous: Second Son
Disney Infinity 2.0




*Nintendo 3DS*


Spoiler




Ambassador Games
Tomodachi Life
AC: NL
Mario Kart 7
TLoZ: Link Between Worlds
Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies
Pokemon
X
Y
oR
aS
Bank
Transporter
Mystery Dungeon: [???]
Shuffle
Trozeli

M&L: Dream Team
Mario Party Island Tour




_...And that's just what I remember_


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> I dunno what made me think to do this, but here's the first pile... which is just what got unpacked when we moved in.
> 
> I probably won't be posting a follow up to this post, cause as time went... it became ridiculous. I do have other games for the DS, PSP, Wii, PS3, XboxOne, PC, WiiU, etc and theres a bunch packed up in boxes that I don't feel like opening yet.
> 
> ...



Best keep a close eye on your ROB. Cause I'm going to steal it the moment you let your guard down.


----------

